# Research



## smaunder (Jan 24, 2014)

I am new here and have written a fantasy novel (still some brief edits) but although I have had fun writing it, I needed to do quite a bit of research (hours and hours) as it the time frame of the story is in the medieval period.  I found out very quickly in fantasy writing, you cannot makeup everything.  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 24, 2014)

So what is your question? Do you need help with researching a certain topic?


----------



## Malik (Jan 25, 2014)

Not hours. Years. 

You _can_ make it all up, but then no one will believe you.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 29, 2014)

You know, some research is a good idea... it's okay if you want to research everything in order to create a very realistic world, and yeah, that could take you even years of relentless and careful research.

However, I am of the opinion that, as Fantasy writers, we should not dedicate too much efforts to be realistic. To quote one of my favorite Fantasy films: _Sometimes, I believe as many as six impossible things before breakfast..._

You can throw impossible, unrealistic and historically inaccurate things at me and I'll believe them anyway, and trust me, I am not the only person who thinks this way.

Follow your heart =)


----------

